# New flowerhorn



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I'm new to flowerhorns, so don't bust my balls too much :

View attachment 76869


View attachment 77115


Got him for 2x7" caribes. Good trade or no?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> I'm new to flowerhorns, so don't bust my balls too much :
> 
> View attachment 76869
> 
> ...


no reason to bust your balls







that thing is beautiful! looks very colorful and healthy!

Nice pic, and yes very good trade


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

A great beauty! What size tank is he in?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's not too bad of a flowerhorn at all. The only sugestion that I would give you is to use some colored rocks, such as red or even a dark color like black. His colors will intensify alot


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys. He's in a 55g

Yeah, I was thinking about going for the red gravel, but it looks too unatural for my taste. Maybe black sand would do?

What do you guys feed your adult cichlids. He's not eating the staple cichlid pellets I bought him...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

he might take a while to get adjusted, give him a coupple of days and he will be eathing.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking fish!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

black sand is nice, but if u already have the playsand, i'd just leave that. Try feeding frozen krill, all my cichlids like that!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great

Nice pic up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mauls said:


> black sand is nice, *but if u already have the playsand, i'd just leave that.* Try feeding frozen krill, all my cichlids like that!
> [snapback]1198279[/snapback]​


I dont know about that part. Like most cichlids, sine they got some cichlid in them, there Diggers.
That could be a no-no for the filter.

Nice looking fish too man. His colors look solid.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice FH! I used to feed mine the same diet I gave my p's.... tilapia, shrimp, mealworm, earthworms, Hikari Gold, etc...

You might not want to use sand with your FH. They are pretty powerful and when they get active they can kick sand up alot.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

grand sumo and grand supreme i think are the best fh foods. nice pick up.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great colors on that fish


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice fh...i almost bought that one too ahaha..great pick up


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice FH, good quality, I think its a male. You wont regret trading the skittish piranhas, Everyday you will notice that FH get more aggressive and interactive.
Leave the sand alone, IMO it looks pretty cool. If your FH gets more rough and started thrashing the sand, you might replace sand w/ dark or black color gravel. I wont recommend using red gravel, bec. it looks stupid. All it does is reflect the gravel back to the fish giving it a little more of a red effect, but will make your tank look like crap. 
Feed your FH more shrimp, good quality color enhancing pellets and get a color enhancing lights to bring out the nice pearls and red contrasts.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> Nice FH, good quality, I think its a male. You wont regret trading the skittish piranhas, Everyday you will notice that FH get more aggressive and interactive.
> Leave the sand alone, IMO it looks pretty cool. If your FH gets more rough and started thrashing the sand, you might replace sand w/ dark or black color gravel. I wont recommend using red gravel, bec. it looks stupid. All it does is reflect the gravel back to the fish giving it a little more of a red effect, but will make your tank look like crap.
> Feed your FH more shrimp, good quality color enhancing pellets and get a color enhancing lights to bring out the nice pearls and red contrasts.
> 
> ...


Great advice







Thanks.


----------

